# swimbaits???



## big fish (Oct 9, 2005)

hey everyone, i was wondering if anyone on the boards uses swimbaits??? and if so what size and when do you use them?? thanks for any help.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

I use Storm swimbaits in the 3" size. Blue gill color. Never had any luck with them this late in the year, but they work well for me in the spring


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

The new hollow body swimbaits (MoneyMinnow, Shadalicious) have incredible swimming action and excellent hook up rates. I recommend using them at all times of the year, just different sizes. Most are offered in several sizes. 

I had a buddy catch 17 bass in a day at West Branch this year on hollow body swimbaits, and one musky! He sold me on them....


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

...........if your not fly fishing, so if your cheating , you might as well actually catch fish, so why would you throw something other than a swimbait?
i love them, 3-4.5in baits are "right" for ohio bass, I like big ones but i am crazy, and atleast then they are backup striper baits. there are a bunch of styles, hollow bodies are very versitile for bass in lakes


----------



## josh617 (Jan 28, 2005)

the only way swimbaits dont work is if you dont use them.


----------



## Erterbass (Jul 4, 2005)

I've used several brands this year and found my best results with the Yum Money Minnow - 5" size. Dunked my camera after I caught this bass - caught several others from the same school with a medium retrieve over the top of weed beds next to deep water. Give 'em a try!

2.7 pounder - Yum Money Minnow

Same fish - notice how deep he took it!

Use at least a 5/0 hook with the weight attached (about 3/32oz - acts like a keel) and retrieve at a medium to medium-slow pace. Beauty of these things is they can be fished at any depth - pause before retrieving and they'll sink down where the bass are. Or start the retrieve as soon as it hits the water for topwater.

Great lures!

Bob


----------



## whittler (Feb 10, 2008)

I use them quite a bit but mostly hard baits, I have never had much sucess with soft swimmers. Here is a 4lb 12oz bass caught last week on a 7" homemade swimbait.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

enterbass!!!!!!!!! you are showing the secret color....NOOO lol. that color and size is killer in ohio lakes for some reason(bluegills???) I took some pigs on it this year, btw those fish are toads, I love the look of fat fal largemouth


----------

